# New sprinkler pipe



## beach (Apr 21, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with this product? We have an application for alternate methods and materials where the applicant wants to use it for their sprinkler system.

Here's the info, it looks like a pretty nice product, however the UL listing is pending...

http://www.rpi-na.com/technical.html


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2011)

I think my approval would also be pending

Till listed or tested to your comfort level


----------



## fatboy (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd have to agree with cda...........


----------



## FredK (Apr 21, 2011)

The system is based on a fibre reinforced polypropylene pipe (faser composite pipe)

produced in a multi-layer extrusion process.

Wonder how this will go with the energy code wanting more skylights in 12-15 codes?

UV resistance

Pipes from fusiolen® PP-R FS should not be installed (without protection)

where subject to UV-radiation. All firestop-pipes and fittings are supplied in

UV-protected packaging to bridge transport and assembly time. Ultraviolet

rays have an influence on all high polymeric plastics. Hence, pipes should not

be stored unprotected outside for a long time. The maximum storage time

is (outside) 6 months.


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 21, 2011)

The "Product Updates" in the OP link show that their "firestop" line is FM approved (see page 8).

Looks like it's just a different color, red pipe instead of green pipe, both by "Aquatherm."

Aquatherm "Greenpipe" Fusiolen PP-R pipe and fittings are apparently approved with FM 1635, approved April 30, 2010, Approval Identification 3036285.


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.fmglobal.com/assets/pdf/fmapprovals/1635.pdf

check 1.2.4

""""The "Product Updates" in the OP link show that their "firestop" line is FM approved (see page 8)."""

interesting I would ask for complete documentation from FM, for review


----------



## beach (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks CDA, I couldn't find any FM listing for it............. I'm not going to approve it unless it's listed.


----------

